# American RV in Disneyland Paris then down to Spain



## 102819 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi there
This may of been answered a million times before but here goes!
I would like to take the family to Disneyland Paris for a few days in August this year. Having not been before and with a couple of young kids i am anxious to ensure i can get into sites ok.
I am in an american RV (34ft) and know over here there are lots of sites that are not big enough.
Can anyone help with possible sites, useful websites, rough prices how busy they get.
Also can you just say how accomodating the rest of France and Spain is for american RV's. 
I really appreciate any halp you can give
Regards
Paul


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

In the case of Eurodisney by far the best site is the car park of Eurodisney itself. I took my kids and we parked overnight along with many, many other motorhomes.

I am sure I can remember there being showers there etc and it only costs a few euros

The excitement on their faces as they go to sleep looking at the entrance to eurodisney knowing that they will be going in the following day is priceless


stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Paul
> The excitement on their faces as they go to sleep looking at the entrance to eurodisney knowing that they will be going in the following day is priceless
> 
> stew


You sure you wern't looking in a mirror stew.   We went to that one near Salou Bl**dy magic.

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Olley

You are right in a way. I had a very VERY smug look on my face all night. Mrs Artona had been nagging me all day - Book a campsite, book a campsite. 

We had no idea at the time that you could park on the car park. 

We arrived at 19.00hrs and I asked the girl at the eurodisney entrance if she knew a campsite. It was then she told us we could use the car park. I did not need to say anything.

As to being excited about Eurodisney I hate the place, they it is not my scene at all but the children loved it. 

  


stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi stew, I loved the one at salou must have been on their version of the big dipper 4 or 5 times, almost better than sex.  

Olley


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

The Showers were free on the Disneyland Paris motorcaravan site when we went last October. 

We arrived at 10 pm and paid to stay two nights on the car park. Can remember though how much it was. 

Didn't see anyone coming round to check if we had paid for two nights though on the second night. 

The BIG problem was the constant noise of the road sweepers going all round the site from 12.30 am until app 2.30 am and I mean NOISY. 

That was my third visit to Disneyland in Paris. Have also visited the one in Florida, so I think I well and truly deserve a medal now all the grandchildren have been!


----------



## 102819 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for all your responses, there are a few options there.

How about France in general for American Rv's, any problems parking?


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Not done micky mouse yet, thought about it , have not told my little one that we are passing it.

France have been last two years for all of august, sites we stayed on up and down were great pitch size, mains etc. On the south coast small pitches smaller mains. Ok they were big sites and right on the beach, once there did not move except to empty tanks. I picked my pitches at time of booking tried for the biggest I could see on the site plan that was on an end of a row. Lucky both times, going Italy this time again through france . Have used Chateau de L'Eperviere as a mid way point and will again this time.

Stayed at a few other Les Castels sites two years ago and they were all nice with good pitches.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

We had two nights at disney on the way to spain last year ,there is plenty of room for any size rv/mh, They charge by the day not by per night,It was 20e a day last year, the showers and toilets are ok,its just the cleaners in the early hours that wake you.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

paburty said:


> Also can you just say how accomodating the rest of France and Spain is for american RV's.


France is generally very good, motorhome friendly and most aires have ample room for RVs. 
Germany ditto
Spain is a totally different kettle of fish, pitches on many sites are small, nae, minuscule, sites with large pitches can be noisy during the season and expensive unless you stay long term i.e. more than one month. There are very few aires in Spain, (I've never found one) truck stops are ok for stop overs if you don't mind the noise. 
We don't wild camp so I can't comment. 
This is only my personal experience, others may well have a different viewpoint.


----------

